# Work in Gibraltar but where do I live in. South Spain?



## Sba

Hi guys



I recently secured a job like many of u in Gibraltar and I am due to start in 5 weeks! Problem is I am confused where the best place is to live in south Spain. I am in my late twenties and i have no children so need to worry about schools etc, I am unable to drive but I will be using my bicycle to travel so I would really appreciate advice on what areas would be nice, 

I want to live in south Spain as I am learning spanish also so I would like to also learn the language but I feel that because I am limited to cycling to work that I can't live too far from la linea,

Ideally places 10-15km away from Gibraltar will be ok so do you think it's possible that I could at sabanillas or Duquesa? Or is Santa margarita a better option?i would love to near a beach too

Many thanks and any advice would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Sba said:


> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> I recently secured a job like many of u in Gibraltar and I am due to start in 5 weeks! Problem is I am confused where the best place is to live in south Spain. I am in my late twenties and i have no children so need to worry about schools etc, I am unable to drive but I will be using my bicycle to travel so I would really appreciate advice on what areas would be nice,
> 
> I want to live in south Spain as I am learning spanish also so I would like to also learn the language but I feel that because I am limited to cycling to work that I can't live too far from la linea,
> 
> Ideally places 10-15km away from Gibraltar will be ok so do you think it's possible that I could at sabanillas or Duquesa? Or is Santa margarita a better option?i would love to near a beach too
> 
> Many thanks and any advice would be gratefully appreciated!


Scroll down to the bottom of the page and you'll see a couple of other threads about the same thing. Also, use the search to come up with more.
If you can find the time please post on this thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...have-you-come-spain-last-year-found-work.html
It seems that a few people have found work in Gib recently and the only thing I know of employment wise is the gaming industry, so it would be interesting to know what you'll be doing


----------



## jimenato

Hi

Duquesa/Sabinillas are a bit too far away and I certainly wouldn't like to cycle along the N340.

Santa Margarita is well within reach but it's not everybody's cup of tea - not mine anyway - there's not really a lot there - just houses.

The town of La Linea itself has an ... um... interesting reputation  but I wouldn't mind living there in the right part (I'm not sure what the right part is but I think it's got one). 

You could also try San Roque which is quite a nice town about 10 km, or San Roque Club or La Alcaidesa which are a bit further but I would be put off by the hills you would have to negotiate by bike.


----------



## Sba

Thanks so much for the information i have read a lot about santa Margarita not having much e.g bars restaurants etc but i have just raed from a website that alcaidessa has only 1 restaurante is this true? I cook a lot so i wont eat out all the time but it vgives the impresión that its similar to santa Margarita in terms of just being a residencial área, its only an assumption of eBay i have raed on various website

I am looking to live near a beach for around500euros per month(too ambitious) so I am not so keen on San roque but obviously I have not seen the places for myself so I am guessing a lot, where would you recommend out of San roque or alcaidessa ? I am moving on my own so hopefully I will meet new people too


Thanks ever somuch for your help!


----------



## jimenato

Honestly, I would try La Linea itself - try and find a good bit. Failing that look at Santa Margarita - you might well like it and it's near a lovely beach. I've only been to Alcaidesa once - it's a bit off the beaten track. It seemed to be the kind of place which would have more than one restaurant but I can't say.


----------



## mrypg9

Is Santa Margarita that area near the Animals in Need dog shelter?
If so, it's a bit bleak...but I might be mistaking it for somewhere else.
What about that little town/suburb as you approach La Linea from the A7? Can't remember what it's called but it's got all the essentials and seems a typical little Spanish townlet so you would have to use the language which would help.


----------



## jimenato

mrypg9 said:


> Is Santa Margarita that area near the Animals in Need dog shelter?
> If so, it's a bit bleak...but I might be mistaking it for somewhere else.
> What about that little town/suburb as you approach La Linea from the A7? Can't remember what it's called but it's got all the essentials and seems a typical little Spanish townlet so you would have to use the language which would help.


Click map to see Animals in Need/Santa Margarita

animals in need la linea - Google Maps

Where is the hamlet you mention? Is it on the road which runs into LA past Santa Margarita or on the other side which runs down from San Roque past the refinery?


----------



## Sba

Which of th enlaces is more Spanish as I am intermediate level in the language sonit would be great to speak it on a daily basis do they also speak Spanish in la linea.
Also could I not not live in Santa margarita because of the advantages of it having a nice beach n also cheaper than la linea and then walk to la linea to do my food shopping?

Are there many supermarkets to get food near Santa margarita?Would I be correct in saying that la linea would be the closest place?

Thanks again


----------



## jimenato

From Santa Margarita I would say it was a 15 - 20 minute bike ride to the Mercadona in La Linea - (a big supermarket suitable for all your food needs) and another 10 minutes to Carrefour.

Spanish is spoken everywhere we have mentioned - very little English.


----------



## Sba

Wow great I have been to mercadona whilst in Barcelona last year! So do you think it's a better idea to stay in Santa margarita because it's nicer and take a bus to la linea when I need2do shopping...and its quite close to Gibraltar so I can cycle to work,

Thank you


----------



## jimenato

Sba said:


> Wow great I have been to mercadona whilst in Barcelona last year! So do you think it's a better idea to stay in Santa margarita because it's nicer and take a bus to la linea when I need2do shopping...and its quite close to Gibraltar so I can cycle to work,
> 
> Thank you


Ha Ha - 'Nicer' is up to the individual. I would live in La Linea but I like to be near bars and restaurants. Others will be different. You might well prefer it in Santa Margarita - it has its plus points. You will have to decide. Let us know how you get on and don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## Sba

Haha that's so true but my friend who is Spanish n lives in Malaga has told me la linea is not nice I do prefer places with more of a life such as bars and restaurants and I kind of hoping that I could stay in Santa margarita because it has a beach and make a trip to la linea for the bars etc, i will fly over in a few weeks and hopefully get an idea of the distances between these towns,

You have been great with the info very much appreciated!


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Click map to see Animals in Need/Santa Margarita
> 
> animals in need la linea - Google Maps
> 
> Where is the hamlet you mention? Is it on the road which runs into LA past Santa Margarita or on the other side which runs down from San Roque past the refinery?


It's the one on the side past the refinery. The only drawback is the traffic to Gib which clogs the main street in summer.
I can now see there is more to Santa Margarita than I thought. I'd only visited once, on our way to see Piet at the dog shelter.


----------



## svob

Howdy,
I am currently living and working in Gibraltar.

Where to live really depends a lot on your preferences and the price you are willing to pay.
Assumed you want to live on your own:
Price:
Gibraltar 600£+ - but more needed for a really nice flat
La Linea - 350€+ depending on the area. I've got a friend from Stoke who's flatmate recently moved out,close to the border + nice flat if you are interested.
San Roque - 500€+ difficult to say, as I have not much experience there.
Alcaidesa - 600€+ same as above
====>if you share a flat you'll definitively get along a bit cheaper in La Linea and also in Gib.
When I moved to Gibraltar I had a hard time finding a proper flat. I made a list of all Estate Agents I know. You do not have to pay them should you want to have a flat in Gibraltar, for spain it depends. They are all a bit lazy in communication, knowing that people rather want to sell houses instead to rent them out. Only company that you should be really careful with is find a property - they have a bad reputation (false promises, denying business with you once you signed the contract etc.)

Hills Property	
Richardson	
FindaProperty	
Bray Propteries	
GMI Homes	
Rosso	
RLS	
BMI Group	
Bentley	
S&P	
Property World
BFA	
Seekers	
Chesterton	
ESS Homes	
Mulberry Homes	
(sorry,had to remove the links as the system does not allow new accounts to post links)


====> But it also depends on your preferences, not only the price. I'll try to list the advantages & disadvantages of each place:

Gibraltar
+ Close to work
- price
+ decent standards unless you rent for very low price
+- In early summer big cloud over town for half the day
+ ok-ish night life, especially in summer
+ plenty of bars, fast foods & restaurants - prices are imho reasonable. 
+ booze and cigarettes cheap, however if you live over the border you can take the stuff with you,too

All Spain:
- flats have gas heating for water - coming from germany this feels like pre-2nd-world-war. It is really annoying to refill the bottles, especially when you ran out of gas in the middle of a shower
-qeue at the border, especially annoying with car and long waiting times. However for pedestrians and bicycles+motorbikes its ok, should no spanish authority be on strike at the moment 

La Linea
+ relatively close to work
+ cheapest option
+ good night live, including bars - prices also ok
+ smoking ban in bars and restaurant (unlike smokeheavy Gibraltar)
- very bad reputation, indeed there are some parts to be avoided - common sense always helps
+ good buying grocery options
- dirty town with huge unemployment, completely depending on Gibraltar (and, as a random rant, complaining about Gibraltar taking away the jobs)


San Roque
+ quit area
- no bars, no restaurants, no shopping. And yes, I mean NO.
+- price
+- nice 25 minutes drive to Gibraltar with your bicycle. However to San Roque uphill it will be 35.

Alcaidesa - big artificial urban area, due to economic crisis absolutely not rented out
+ very quit area
- AFAIK few to no shopping + maybe one or two restaurants.
+ access to private beach
+ enclosed private area with guards etc.
+most houses have access to a pool, shared with ~30 flats
- takes 25 mins to Gibraltar by car if there is no traffic.


I choose Gibraltar. For one because I pretty much hate the spanish attitude of doing something "Manana". You wait for your internet connection, sometimes the elavator does not work for 1 week (12 story building). Police does give a f*** about you when something happens if you happen to not speak perfect spanish, everything is dirty etc. However the real reason was that I only have 5 mins by feet to work - really helps saving some free time when you spend 9h++ at work.

Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## jimenato

Great reply svob - very useful to the many people who ask these questions.

One point though; there is San Roque and then there is San Roque Club. San Roque is a well developed town and has bars, restaurants and shops. San Roque Club is an urbanisation and has one hotel that I know of but may well not have much else. I think you are probably referring to San Roque Club.

Here is a map:

San Roque club - Google Maps

Also note Tarraguilla/Estacion de San Roque to the west of San Roque - it might be worth considering as it is a flat cycle ride avoiding main roads.

The place I think mrypg9 was referring to is Campamento which in reality is part of La Linea and can be looked at in the same light.

Have a look around San Roque:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=36.210243,-5.387335&hl=en&ll=36.211507,-5.387871&spn=0.00947,0.017123&sll=36.210243,-5.387335&sspn=0.00947,0.017123&t=h&z=16&layer=c&cbll=36.210116,-5.387449&panoid=TWsNpVTpyG7HbMaFbdT0Dw&cbp=12,303.72,,0,3.16


----------



## svob

ups yep I was using the wrong name here. All the "San xyz" mess up my mind.
I meant Santa Margarita, its on the line gibraltar-la linea - santa margarita - alcaidesa.

pls some mod edit my previous post and replace san roque with santa margarita


----------



## Sba

Wow svob thanks so much for the in depth info and of course your personal opinion;-D
I am still probably going to live in spain all because i am trying to master the languae and save some money but its interesting what you say about Santa Margarita- that there is nothing there- so i will look at Tarraguilla (thanks jimenato!), sna roque and alcaidesa- in terms of cycling there i am kind of hoping its not too far and my fitness is not that bad haha!


I have also been researching mobile phones and banks and i was wondering what are your thoughts.

I am hhoping to get a spanish mobile probably an iphone which i can use Facetime/whats app to keep in contact with my friends in UK however when i am in Gib i assume i will get charged as part of roaming - is there a way where i can use a mobile in both spain and gib and not have to worry about roaming charges?


I have an rbs accoount so i assume in Gib this can be used but as i will live in spain i will also open a new spanish bank account. so i will get my wages transferred into my spanish account but i am worried about the exchange rate costs- how do the Gib working population who live in spain deal with this?


Any help would be great thanks


----------



## svob

he sba,

for myself I just have a old, crappy cellphone with no internet, so I am possibly not the best to give advice. 
I find that the prepaid cards for Gib are really cheap, however Internet access is going to cost you 29 quidd a month ( go to: gibtele-com website, sorry i am not allowed to post links)

You can also bring your spanish mobile and till 1/3 of Gib you will have at least a connection to spanish networks.

For the bank account:
most people who work in gib but live in spain have a gibraltarian bank account and a spanish one. Salary goes to the gib/english bank and whatever you need goes to spanish account by demand. Furthermore should you have friends etc visiting that are in need of £ you can give them a fair exchange rate,too - this is the best option, giving you least costs. The bank itself charges like ...well too much. However it is still cheaper then going to the exchange services here, they charge like 5-7% on the real exchange rate.
Some companies also offer to send your money to the european bank account, but most likely charge a small fee for it (10-25), but the exchange rate might be much better then doing it with your bank.


----------



## Coco77

Sba said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I recently secured a job like many of u in Gibraltar and I am due to start in 5 weeks! Problem is I am confused where the best place is to live in south Spain. I am in my late twenties and i have no children so need to worry about schools etc, I am unable to drive but I will be using my bicycle to travel so I would really appreciate advice on what areas would be nice,
> 
> I want to live in south Spain as I am learning spanish also so I would like to also learn the language but I feel that because I am limited to cycling to work that I can't live too far from la linea,
> 
> Ideally places 10-15km away from Gibraltar will be ok so do you think it's possible that I could at sabanillas or Duquesa? Or is Santa margarita a better option?i would love to near a beach too
> 
> Many thanks and any advice would be gratefully appreciated!


Hi

Could I ask, how did you get your job, thru an agency, applied direct or are you transferring? Did you decide on where you will live?

Thank you in anticipation.


----------



## Coco77

svob said:


> Howdy,
> I am currently living and working in Gibraltar.
> 
> Where to live really depends a lot on your preferences and the price you are willing to pay.
> Assumed you want to live on your own:
> Price:
> Gibraltar 600£+ - but more needed for a really nice flat
> La Linea - 350+ depending on the area. I've got a friend from Stoke who's flatmate recently moved out,close to the border + nice flat if you are interested.
> San Roque - 500+ difficult to say, as I have not much experience there.
> Alcaidesa - 600+ same as above
> ====>if you share a flat you'll definitively get along a bit cheaper in La Linea and also in Gib.
> When I moved to Gibraltar I had a hard time finding a proper flat. I made a list of all Estate Agents I know. You do not have to pay them should you want to have a flat in Gibraltar, for spain it depends. They are all a bit lazy in communication, knowing that people rather want to sell houses instead to rent them out. Only company that you should be really careful with is find a property - they have a bad reputation (false promises, denying business with you once you signed the contract etc.)
> 
> Hills Property
> Richardson
> FindaProperty
> Bray Propteries
> GMI Homes
> Rosso
> RLS
> BMI Group
> Bentley
> S&P
> Property World
> BFA
> Seekers
> Chesterton
> ESS Homes
> Mulberry Homes
> (sorry,had to remove the links as the system does not allow new accounts to post links)
> 
> ====> But it also depends on your preferences, not only the price. I'll try to list the advantages & disadvantages of each place:
> 
> Gibraltar
> + Close to work
> - price
> + decent standards unless you rent for very low price
> +- In early summer big cloud over town for half the day
> + ok-ish night life, especially in summer
> + plenty of bars, fast foods & restaurants - prices are imho reasonable.
> + booze and cigarettes cheap, however if you live over the border you can take the stuff with you,too
> 
> All Spain:
> - flats have gas heating for water - coming from germany this feels like pre-2nd-world-war. It is really annoying to refill the bottles, especially when you ran out of gas in the middle of a shower
> -qeue at the border, especially annoying with car and long waiting times. However for pedestrians and bicycles+motorbikes its ok, should no spanish authority be on strike at the moment
> 
> La Linea
> + relatively close to work
> + cheapest option
> + good night live, including bars - prices also ok
> + smoking ban in bars and restaurant (unlike smokeheavy Gibraltar)
> - very bad reputation, indeed there are some parts to be avoided - common sense always helps
> + good buying grocery options
> - dirty town with huge unemployment, completely depending on Gibraltar (and, as a random rant, complaining about Gibraltar taking away the jobs)
> 
> San Roque
> + quit area
> - no bars, no restaurants, no shopping. And yes, I mean NO.
> +- price
> +- nice 25 minutes drive to Gibraltar with your bicycle. However to San Roque uphill it will be 35.
> 
> Alcaidesa - big artificial urban area, due to economic crisis absolutely not rented out
> + very quit area
> - AFAIK few to no shopping + maybe one or two restaurants.
> + access to private beach
> + enclosed private area with guards etc.
> +most houses have access to a pool, shared with ~30 flats
> - takes 25 mins to Gibraltar by car if there is no traffic.
> 
> I choose Gibraltar. For one because I pretty much hate the spanish attitude of doing something "Manana". You wait for your internet connection, sometimes the elavator does not work for 1 week (12 story building). Police does give a f*** about you when something happens if you happen to not speak perfect spanish, everything is dirty etc. However the real reason was that I only have 5 mins by feet to work - really helps saving some free time when you spend 9h++ at work.
> 
> Hope that helps a bit.


Hi 

This is very useful information. Really appreciated! Just wondering is it more advantageous to live and work in Gib. I appreciate being in walking distance to both is really good especially when working long hours! Just wondered if there were any other reasons?

Also are a few of the locations that you mention walking distance to Gib, apart from La Linea? I did research Public Transport which was reliable in morning rush hour, so walking would be ideal if I decide to live over the border.

Thanks again.


----------



## jimenato

Coco77 said:


> Hi
> 
> This is very useful information. Really appreciated! Just wondering is it more advantageous to live and work in Gib. I appreciate being in walking distance to both is really good especially when working long hours! Just wondered if there were any other reasons?
> 
> Also are a few of the locations that you mention walking distance to Gib, apart from La Linea? I did research Public Transport which was reliable in morning rush hour, so walking would be ideal if I decide to live over the border.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hi Coco77

The only place in walking distance of Gib is La Linea. It's a big town so it would be a long walk from some parts. Google Maps says this walk for instance would be nearly an hour - I suspect it would take longer than that. Still - if you like walking...


----------



## Coco77

Hi

Thank you for taking the time to reply. Are there any places with good transport links; trains first option than buses. I did some research on public transport last year, don't know if things have change. It wasn't that regular during rush hour from different locations to La Linea. I would like to arrive about 8/8.30am. Also my research revealed that buses don't run late in the evening, in Spain. Also do trains run late to/from La Linea? 

Thank you.


----------



## jojo

Coco77 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for taking the time to reply. Are there any places with good transport links; trains first option than buses. I did some research on public transport last year, don't know if things have change. It wasn't that regular during rush hour from different locations to La Linea. I would like to arrive about 8/8.30am. Also my research revealed that buses don't run late in the evening, in Spain. Also do trains run late to/from La Linea?
> 
> Thank you.


I dont think Gibraltar has trains, in fact I dont think La Linear has them either

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina

There are buses every hour from San Roque (the nearest rail station) to La Linea: timetable here.

http://www.ctmcg.es/doc/horarios/M-230.pdf

Here you will find all the routes operated by the Consorcio de Transporte Campo de Gibraltar:

http://www.ctmcg.es/lineas-y-horarios.php


----------



## Coco77

jojo said:


> I dont think Gibraltar has trains, in fact I dont think La Linear has them either
> 
> Jo xxx


I realise Gibraltar doesn't have trains! I recall now there is a train service not too far away; San Roque http://spainguides.com/sanroque.html


----------



## Coco77

Alcalaina said:


> There are buses every hour from San Roque (the nearest rail station) to La Linea: timetable here.
> 
> http://www.ctmcg.es/doc/horarios/M-230.pdf
> 
> Here you will find all the routes operated by the Consorcio de Transporte Campo de Gibraltar:
> 
> http://www.ctmcg.es/lineas-y-horarios.php


Great. Thanks for that, appreciated.


----------



## Janzonite

Thanks to SVOB for that amazing post! There ere so much info that i was looking for. Really helpful! I heard yesterday that i got a job from Gib, starting on April.

I think i will live in La Linea, so i need to find a place on my own or then share flat. Let me know if anyone has a nice room or if someone is coming there at same time so we could rent a place together. It seems to be pretty hard to find a nicely decorated from La Linea. Well i have atleast 1 month free apartment trough my companys relocation bonus.

I was thinking to get a phone from Gibtele since it will work in Spain too. I rather deal with British ppl than spanish(language).

SVOB if i am living in La Linea, should i take internet from Spanish provider(Prices?) or should i buy Alcatel 3G modem stick(£54) and then take unlimited data Sim-Card(£29/m) in it? How is the 3G in La Linea, bad? It´s actually pretty slow also in Gibraltar, i guess i cant stream nothing on that...

So overall, what´s the best choise for an Internet in La Linea? Thanks!


----------



## lobster

*Algeciras, Estepona?*

Hello there. 

I am working currently in Spain (Marbella) and got a job in Gibraltar. I would love to stay here as it is beautiful but would have to move somewhere closer to Gibraltar. I heard a lot about La Linea, Sotogrange etc. But no one actually mentioned Algeciras yet. Does anyone live there? I’d prefer something bigger with more things to do and therefore this might be a good option. Second question would be Estepona or Manilva. What do you think about those? I like Estepona, is that too far for commuting on daily basis?

Thanks,


----------



## Alcalaina

Algecrias is a big ugly old seaport, about as different from Marbella as you can get. It's got a lot of character, with many people coming and going from Morocco, and it is right on the doorstep of the Costa de la Luz with its windsurfing and wild beaches. It has excellent transport links via rail and bus to the rest of Spain. I would imagine rents would be a lot cheaper there.


----------



## jimenato

lobster said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I am working currently in Spain (Marbella) and got a job in Gibraltar. I would love to stay here as it is beautiful but would have to move somewhere closer to Gibraltar. I heard a lot about La Linea, Sotogrange etc. But no one actually mentioned Algeciras yet. Does anyone live there? I’d prefer something bigger with more things to do and therefore this might be a good option. Second question would be Estepona or Manilva. What do you think about those? I like Estepona, is that too far for commuting on daily basis?
> 
> Thanks,


Many people commute from Estepona to Gibraltar daily - also Manilva/Sabinillas/Duquesa.


----------



## lobster

*Thank you*

Thank you very much.

Meantime I've spent hours and hours to find out more info where to settle. And Algeciras, La Linea are no longer options for me. As I have only one car we might find a bit difficult to commute both to Gibraltar on daily basis. Sotogrande is probably too expensive as well. We are in early 30's and we like beaches but also want to stay somewhere in lively area (like estepona for instance). Can someone tell me if is possible to commute by bus to gibraltar on daily basis? if not what would be the last bus stop acceptable for daily commuting? Would La Duquesa or Manilva fit the bill with distance and surrounding? (shops, restaurants, bars). Thank you for all your help.


----------



## jimenato

lobster said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Meantime I've spent hours and hours to find out more info where to settle. And Algeciras, La Linea are no longer options for me. As I have only one car we might find a bit difficult to commute both to Gibraltar on daily basis. Sotogrande is probably too expensive as well. We are in early 30's and we like beaches but also want to stay somewhere in lively area (like estepona for instance). Can someone tell me if is possible to commute by bus to gibraltar on daily basis? if not what would be the last bus stop acceptable for daily commuting? Would La Duquesa or Manilva fit the bill with distance and surrounding? (shops, restaurants, bars). Thank you for all your help.


Sabinillas/La Duquesa (they're joined togther) is a lively holiday resort with many bars and restaurants. It has a sizeable Supersol supermarket and many other shops. I have caught a bus from La Linea to Estepona - it stops everywhere on the way and takes some time - but it can be done. The bus station is a couple of minutes walk from the border so as long as the bus times are suitable there should be no problem.

Also, many people do car sharing so once you're settled in that's another possibility.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lobster said:


> Hello there.
> 
> I am working currently in Spain (Marbella) and got a job in Gibraltar. I would love to stay here as it is beautiful but would have to move somewhere closer to Gibraltar. I heard a lot about La Linea, Sotogrange etc. But no one actually mentioned Algeciras yet. Does anyone live there? I’d prefer something bigger with more things to do and therefore this might be a good option. Second question would be Estepona or Manilva. What do you think about those? I like Estepona, is that too far for commuting on daily basis?
> 
> Thanks,


Really the best people to ask would be the people you'll be working with, who are already living there.
Then post the answers on here  'cos we get quite a few people asking the same thing, more lately.


----------



## jimenato

Pesky Wesky said:


> Really the best people to ask would be the people you'll be working with, who are already living there.
> Then post the answers on here  'cos we get quite a few people asking the same thing, more lately.


Yes, Pesky makes a good point. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## lobster

*thanks again*

will do of course. 

the thing is that I will start my job in 2 weeks and have to find accomodation earlier. Next week I will check all the possibilities, visit places and browse this forum to find more information. I really like this forum, probably best around and when I have more news will post it :clap2:

thanks guys


----------



## Pesky Wesky

lobster said:


> will do of course.
> 
> the thing is that I will start my job in 2 weeks and have to find accomodation earlier. Next week I will check all the possibilities, visit places and browse this forum to find more information. I really like this forum, probably best around and when I have more news will post it :clap2:
> 
> thanks guys


Good luck, and look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## lobster

*bus to la linea*

Do you know by any chance how long does it take by from Sabinillas to la linea?


----------



## Alcalaina

Not sure how up to date this is:

SABINILLAS to LA LINEA (nr Gibraltar)
07:10, 08:40, 10:25, 12:10, 15:10, 16:00, 16:40, 18:10, 19:40

LA LINEA to SABINILLAS
06:45, 08:30, 10:00, 11:45, 14:30, 16:30, 18:00, 19:45

Visit, Manilva, Sabinillas, Puerto de la Duquesa, Costa del Sol, Andalucia, VisitManilva.com


----------



## jimenato

lobster said:


> Do you know by any chance how long does it take by from Sabinillas to la linea?


About half an hour to the border by car - longer by bus because it keeps stopping and diverting to little villages along the way.


----------



## Coco77

Hi

Regarding buses, when I was researching this I found that the bus timetables weren't that good, was looking at Sotogrande, San Roque, Manvilla etc, the earliest that I would arrive into La Linea would be 08.30 from memory, then walk over the border. My thing was (not relocated yet) if I had to start work before 09.00 it would be a problem! Also the buses didn't seem to run late like 23.00 in case you wanted to stay out late! I guess I am used to regular buses, trams, tubes, trains. I understand I won't have this choice. 

La Linea is an option to live, will be checking it out a bit more next week. It's either going to be Gib or La Linea as there is no where else within 30 minute walking distance and won't be driving!

Coco


----------



## jimenato

This thread and the other Malaga - Gibraltar thread highlight quite how poor public transport is along the southern CDS.


----------



## Sarah_P

Hi,

I work in Gibraltar every day, and to be honest, I would NOT suggest La Linea!! My inlaws have lied there for 10 years, and still dont go out there at night!!! Santa Margarita is nicer, but still not a lot there. My husband and I have recently moved from Puente Mayorga, just past Campamento, to Duquesa. We have an amazing house, 2 double bedrooms, 2 walk in wardobes, 3 floors and a triple garage with pool and gym etc for 550€ per month. And fully furnished! 

For what you are looking for price wise, you will be hard pushed in La Linea and Santa Margarita for that money. Also, I didnt have a car when I first moved to Duquesa, so I posted on Facebook and managed to get a car share! very high levels of English, and not a lot of Spanish people there, so you wont have to use Spanish on a daily basis, unless yo want to!

I would never in a million years live in La Linea or Santa margarita...sorry guys that live there .....I like to keep the wheels on my car, and my husband wants to keep his push bike with both wheels on it. Also, we dont want to go out with the fear of getting mugged everyday!


----------



## lobster

*Duquesa*

Hi, 

So finally I settled down and found a lovely apt with 3 double bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, terraces, swimming pool etc in Duquesa. I am quite happy and driving to Gibraltar is not an issue. My gf got the job in gib as well and as we have only one car sometimes is quite difficult to use it together.

Is anyone else driving to la linea (9-5) so we can maybe share a car? 

Regards,


----------



## jimenato

lobster said:


> Hi,
> 
> So finally I settled down and found a lovely apt with 3 double bedrooms, 3 bathrooms, terraces, swimming pool etc in Duquesa. I am quite happy and driving to Gibraltar is not an issue. My gf got the job in gib as well and as we have only one car sometimes is quite difficult to use it together.
> 
> Is anyone else driving to la linea (9-5) so we can maybe share a car?
> 
> Regards,


Sounds like you've done well:clap2:

Network around the bars in the port area - there are lots of people who work in Gib around La Duquesa.


----------



## lobster

Still did not find anyone for car sharing (la duquesa - la linea). 

So will have to probably buy a second car or move somewhere closer (or with better bus connections). I am not a big fan of la linea and considering algeciras. I was reading on this forum lots of negative feedbacks about algeciras. However I really find la duquesa too quiet. There are not really bars and nightclubs for ppl in our age (20's-30's). If we would have a family then it would be a perfect place. But coming from Dublin - really missing a more vibrant nightlife. As Algeciras have some university I believe there is much more things to do 

Anyone in that area?


----------



## steve brooker

ive just moved to santa margarita, from the uk.
the town is ok, it is still mainly houses but the small shopping area is almost fully open now. the beach is about a twenty minute walk from my house, and there is a good bus connection to la linea, takes 30 minutes and costs just 90cents. i really wouldnt walk from santa margarita to la linea, it is quite a distance.


----------



## cflemi18

Well, now I have an offer too 

Its a fair way to bring my car over however, by the sounds of things La Duquesa is the place to be.


----------



## gibcamper

Just a small remark if I may be allowed. While Campamento is adjacent to La Linea (and is in fact indistinguishable from La Linea to non-locals), it is actually part of the municipality of San Roque, _not_ La Linea. Not that it matters but I thought I'd point this out.


----------



## AniaKoala

*work in Gibraltar - live in Spain*

Hi there
After 10 years in London, I'm moving to Gibraltar with my partner and two cats. He is going to work in Gibraltar but we want to live somewhere in Costa del Sol. Neither of us can speak Spanish nor know anything practical about living in Spain / working in Gib. Firstly I would like some input into where we should live. We're considering everywhere up to Marbella and it does not have to be on the coast. We are looking for space, nature, friendly Spanish neighbours and pool access (to rent). Secondly, any advice on moving from the UK, settling and this Gib / Spain arrangement as we're pretty ignorant at this point. 
Many thanks


----------



## AniaKoala

what is a good area in La Linea? looking at street view is rather off-putting..


----------



## thrax

Many people do this so there is a wealth of information 'out there'. However, you will hear people telling you of the difficulties of getting in and out of Gib and others will tell you there are no issues at all. Why don't you come out and see for yourself? I assume your partner has a contract? Others on here will give you advice as to where it might be best to live, but as you are renting you have the benefit of being able to move fairly quickly if that area turns out not to be for you...


----------



## AniaKoala

Just read several threads on the same subject, lots of them about 2 year old and mostly unanswered questions. No one mentioned Buenas Noche as a place to live and I really like it on Google Earth. We will obviously make all the decisions when we arrive and see for ourselves but is there anything people think they should have done before moving? What is Costa del Sol like for cycling? Are there lots of stray animals? Has anyone worked out the internet / mobile / bank account / tax / insurance etc issues?


----------



## mrypg9

AniaKoala said:


> Just read several threads on the same subject, lots of them about 2 year old and mostly unanswered questions. No one mentioned Buenas Noche as a place to live and I really like it on Google Earth. We will obviously make all the decisions when we arrive and see for ourselves but is there anything people think they should have done before moving? What is Costa del Sol like for cycling? Are there lots of stray animals? Has anyone worked out the internet / mobile / bank account / tax / insurance etc issues?


Spain is a modern, rather middle- class country and even in the current crisisis one of Europe's major economies so there are no problems whatsoever in opening bank accounts, acquiring a mobile phone or getting internet access. These can all be done in one day.

Stray animals....yes, far too many! But there are charities which take in andfind homes for stray dogs and cats. I work as a volunteer for one.

Cycling is a popular sport all over Spain.

If by Buenas Noches you mean the urbanisation on the edge of Estepona...it is very pleasant. I have a friend who owns a house there.
You would need a car to get from there to Gibraltsr, though.

Living in Spain for more than 183 days means you must be a Spanish resident for tax purposes even if you work in Gibraltar.


----------



## jimenato

AniaKoala said:


> Just read several threads on the same subject, lots of them about 2 year old and mostly unanswered questions. No one mentioned Buenas Noche as a place to live and I really like it on Google Earth. We will obviously make all the decisions when we arrive and see for ourselves but is there anything people think they should have done before moving? What is Costa del Sol like for cycling? Are there lots of stray animals? Has anyone worked out the internet / mobile / bank account / tax / insurance etc issues?


Buenas Noches is an urbanisation between Estepona and Sabinillas - quiet and pleasant enough but not a lot going on - a bit of a nowhere place. If you are happy with staying in and your own company it's fine. 

There is a big cycling club in Estepona but the Costa road isn't actually that good for cycling - very dangerous. If you are young and fit and like mountain roads it's fine.

Lots of stray dogs and cats but luckily we have Mary to sort all that stuff out.:thumb:


----------



## jimenato

AniaKoala said:


> what is a good area in La Linea? looking at street view is rather off-putting..


Sadly, La Linea does not have a good reputation. I'm not sure that it can be said to have a 'good area'.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> Buenas Noches is an urbanisation between Estepona and Sabinillas - quiet and pleasant enough but not a lot going on - a bit of a nowhere place. If you are happy with staying in and your own company it's fine.
> 
> There is a big cycling club in Estepona but the Costa road isn't actually that good for cycling - very dangerous. If you are young and fit and like mountain roads it's fine.
> 
> Lots of stray dogs and cats but luckily we have Mary to sort all that stuff out.:thumb:


That's true...we got that impression about Buenas Noches. Suburbia in Spain.

True about cycling on the A7 too. For those tired of life....


----------



## AniaKoala

If I see stray animals, I'll want to foster them all... 
So are you saying, if we were to live say in Estepona, cycling to work (Gib) is not an option? We are 30. I love mountains but not necessarily cycling uphill.. 
In terms of all the other stuff, I meant, should I have two mobiles/bank accounts for Gib/Spain? Which internet provider / mobile network do we go for? 
Do we have to do anything additional that we wouldn't normally do in the UK? I mean here as long as you've got the NIN, everything else is super easy.


----------



## mrypg9

AniaKoala said:


> If I see stray animals, I'll want to foster them all...
> So are you saying, if we were to live say in Estepona, cycling to work (Gib) is not an option? We are 30. I love mountains but not necessarily cycling uphill..
> In terms of all the other stuff, I meant, should I have two mobiles/bank accounts for Gib/Spain? Which internet provider / mobile network do we go for?
> Do we have to do anything additional that we wouldn't normally do in the UK? I mean here as long as you've got the NIN, everything else is super easy.


Well, you could help out at our kennels ....we have one hundred and fifty dogs looking for homes!

Cycling from Estepona to Gib isn't really practical. For starters the road isn't good for cycling...very dangerous in parts. 
Then there's the weather. The sun doesn't always shine in Spain. When it rains it rains. Cycling in summer heat of 40c can't be much fun either.

Then there's the problem of crossing into Gibraltar. The Spanish frontier police have for several months now been checking vehicles entering and leaving and there have been delays of over four hours. They have now apparently started checking pedestrians. It's all very unpredictable too. Some days there are no delays, others are dreadful. A friend's husband who works in Gib now stays Monday to Friday in an apartment he owns there.

Why would you need two mobiles? When I commuted regularly from Prague to London I had two SIM cards which I swapped, one for UK, one Czech. Now I have a dual SIM phone with a UK and a Spanish SIM.

I would open an offshore account with one of the UK banks. You can have a sterling account and a euro account.

There are things you need to do in Spain..register as resident, get on the padron - local government register, get your NIE...but these are simple and painless.

Estepona is a great place to live...Spanish, quiet, laid- back and very pretty.
But you need a car to get to Gib and back.


----------



## AniaKoala

Thank you for this, it's really helpful. So we're thinking about getting a scooter instead of a bike, that should minimize the queuing, right? A couple more questions. Is there something like Holland & Barrets there? I'm vegan, will I find hemp milk in one of the supermarkets? I would prefer to shop from local farmers anyway since I will mainly be buying fruit and veg. And yes, as soon as I'm there, I'm going to the shelter to help out.


----------



## mrypg9

AniaKoala said:


> Thank you for this, it's really helpful. So we're thinking about getting a scooter instead of a bike, that should minimize the queuing, right? A couple more questions. Is there something like Holland & Barrets there? I'm vegan, will I find hemp milk in one of the supermarkets? I would prefer to shop from local farmers anyway since I will mainly be buying fruit and veg. And yes, as soon as I'm there, I'm going to the shelter to help out.


Getting a scooter won't minimise the queueing. The queueing will only ease when the Spanish Government stops trying to use Gib as a distraction from the dire state of the economy. That's how some people see it anyway.

I don't know about hemp milk, Holland and Barratt type stores so can't help there.
My partner is vegetarian and has no problems finding good things to eat.

See you at the shelter...we're open seven days a week. Here's our website: adana.es


----------



## AniaKoala

Based on internet research I think I like West Estepona...


----------



## mrypg9

AniaKoala said:


> Based on internet research I think I like West Estepona...


The old town of Estepona is really picturesque. West Estepona is mainly communities, but some are very attractive.
Estepona is no good if you want night-life though.


----------



## AniaKoala

I am basing it on this description: 
The eastern and western outskirts of town are markedly different. To the east – which is closer to Marbella and the true 'heart' of the Costa del Sol – there is a surfers’-style beach bar, a Carrefour superstore, a Drive Thru McDonalds and the chic Laguna Village beach club and shopping centre; while the remoter western fringe is home to the fishing harbour, tapas bars, flamenco bars and residential towers. The difference is quite striking, yet Estepona is comfortable with both. 
Would you guys say it's accurate?


----------



## mrypg9

AniaKoala said:


> I am basing it on this description:
> The eastern and western outskirts of town are markedly different. To the east – which is closer to Marbella and the true 'heart' of the Costa del Sol – there is a surfers’-style beach bar, a Carrefour superstore, a Drive Thru McDonalds and the chic Laguna Village beach club and shopping centre; while the remoter western fringe is home to the fishing harbour, tapas bars, flamenco bars and residential towers. The difference is quite striking, yet Estepona is comfortable with both.
> Would you guys say it's accurate?


True enough although your description makes it sound rather more upmarket and exotic than it is.
Marbella is under an hour's drive away. 
The western outskirts of Estepona...that's the newer residential part. It's pleasant enough, not to my taste. Too suburban and it's where most British immigrants live. No high- rise 'towers' there, though, but some attractive residential complexes
I much prefer the town itself and would choose to live there.

I'm wondering where the 'flamenco bars' are in the western edge. If such there are they will be tourist show bars not flamenco puro. There are a couple of decent restaurants in that area but it's the most touristy part..mainly Spanish family tourism, though.

From Estepona to Gib takes about an hour depending on traffic..plus queueing to get in.


----------



## jimenato

AniaKoala said:


> I am basing it on this description:
> The eastern and western outskirts of town are markedly different. To the east – which is closer to Marbella and the true 'heart' of the Costa del Sol – there is a surfers’-style beach bar, a Carrefour superstore, a Drive Thru McDonalds and the chic Laguna Village beach club and shopping centre; while the remoter western fringe is home to the fishing harbour, tapas bars, flamenco bars and residential towers. The difference is quite striking, yet Estepona is comfortable with both.
> Would you guys say it's accurate?


I guess they are talking about the port and surrounding area when they talk about the western part - there are 4 large tower blocks there.

Estepona is actually quite large - it stretches from Manilva/Sabinillas/Casares Costa in the west to San Pedro in the east. 

Starting from the east (on the N340 coast road) when you leave San Pedro there is a large stretch of urbanisations, golf courses and some hotels including such places as Benavista, El Paraiso and Cancelada - all very varied, some are Little England - loads of expats and expat type bars and some are more Spanish - the only way to find out about them is to go there.

As you enter Estepona town there is a large Carrefour and the MacDonalds.

Much of the town is lovely, many shops and narrow white- terraced streets and the huge Playa la Rada. The dwellings are mostly flats and townhouses. 

As you come to the west of Town there is the Port ( I lived there for many years) and what nightlife there is is to be found there - also tapas bars and restaurants - only one Brit bar nowadays as far as I am aware.

Close by there is an urbanisation called Seghers (It's called Urb. Puerto de Estepona on google maps for some reason) which is a mix of small terraced townhouses and villas of all sizes - a pleasant place and within walking distance of the port and the town.

Then as you leave to the west there are more urbanisations both old and new - and golf courses.

It is large and varied. I like it immensely and, if I could, would live in Seghers.

Incidentally, Gibraltar and Marbella are about 1/2 hour drive from the town - Mary must drive slowly.


----------



## mrypg9

jimenato said:


> I guess they are talking about the port and surrounding area when they talk about the western part - there are 4 large tower blocks there.
> 
> Estepona is actually quite large - it stretches from Manilva/Sabinillas/Casares Costa in the west to San Pedro in the east.
> 
> Starting from the east (on the N340 coast road) when you leave San Pedro there is a large stretch of urbanisations, golf courses and some hotels including such places as Benavista, El Paraiso and Cancelada - all very varied, some are Little England - loads of expats and expat type bars and some are more Spanish - the only way to find out about them is to go there.
> 
> As you enter Estepona town there is a large Carrefour and the MacDonalds.
> 
> Much of the town is lovely, many shops and narrow white- terraced streets and the huge Playa la Rada. The dwellings are mostly flats and townhouses.
> 
> As you come to the west of Town there is the Port ( I lived there for many years) and what nightlife there is is to be found there - also tapas bars and restaurants - only one Brit bar nowadays as far as I am aware.
> 
> Close by there is an urbanisation called Seghers (It's called Urb. Puerto de Estepona on google maps for some reason) which is a mix of small terraced townhouses and villas of all sizes - a pleasant place and within walking distance of the port and the town.
> 
> Then as you leave to the west there are more urbanisations both old and new - and golf courses.
> 
> It is large and varied. I like it immensely and, if I could, would live in Seghers.
> 
> Incidentally, Gibraltar and Marbella are about 1/2 hour drive from the town - Mary must drive slowly.


I do, out of consideration for other road users as I am shortly to have an operation to improve my vision

Alas, my days of fast driving are over. I've always had 'sporty' cars, BMWS, Mercs and my beloved Mazda MX 5 as well as a lovely old Triumph Spitfire and the original VW Golf GT i...and had the speeding points too, at one time at risk of losing my licence, but now age , maturity..not necessarily the same...and poor vision have forced a more sedate driving style and I now trundle around in my LandRover...

Like you, I love Estepona and look forward to moving there in a few years time. We'll be moving to a house just out of the centre, on the way to the Port. I would love to live in the old town centre but Sandra would definitely not and as we will always have dogs it's not practical.

Where are those tower blocks, though? I don't often go to the Port so haven't noticed them


----------



## jimenato

Only 12 stories so not exactly huge I suppose. The have flats from 1 to 3 bedrooms and excellent views.


----------



## vladidesivanesa

*low skill work in Gibraltar and wages*

Hello to everybody.Can anyone share information about how is the situation in working like cleaner,hotel stuff,dish washer,helper,worker....and any kind of work that don't need special skills or education?Is there in Gibreltar that kind of jobs at all,and if there are,what are the wages approximately?Can I find job like this on inernet?
Any information about job situation there will be helpful.
Thank you all in advance


----------



## jimenato

vladidesivanesa said:


> Hello to everybody.Can anyone share information about how is the situation in working like cleaner,hotel stuff,dish washer,helper,worker....and any kind of work that don't need special skills or education?Is there in Gibreltar that kind of jobs at all,and if there are,what are the wages approximately?Can I find job like this on inernet?
> Any information about job situation there will be helpful.
> Thank you all in advance


Hello. 

There is such work in Gibraltar but there are also many thousands of Spanish people who cross the border every day to do it. 

I don't think you will find these jobs on the internet - you would have to go to Gibraltar and knock on doors and 'network'. 

I would guess that wages would be about £5 to £10 per hour.


----------



## vladidesivanesa

Thanks for your reply Do you know what kind of job can be more easy to find,and how many hours man can work?Are these £5 to £10 per hour net or gross,and can you advice how can earn more,becouse I don't want to live in Spain couse I have a child and I wont for her to go to school in Gibraltar.Thanks again


----------



## jimenato

vladidesivanesa said:


> Thanks for your reply Do you know what kind of job can be more easy to find,and how many hours man can work?Are these £5 to £10 per hour net or gross,and can you advice how can earn more,becouse I don't want to live in Spain couse I have a child and I wont for her to go to school in Gibraltar.Thanks again


Sorry - my knowledge of Gibraltar is not great and I don't want to advise you beyond my level of knowledge.

I think you might struggle to live in Gibraltar with a school age child on basic unskilled wages.


----------



## mrypg9

vladidesivanesa said:


> Thanks for your reply Do you know what kind of job can be more easy to find,and how many hours man can work?Are these £5 to £10 per hour net or gross,and can you advice how can earn more,becouse I don't want to live in Spain couse I have a child and I wont for her to go to school in Gibraltar.Thanks again


I'm not sure but as far as I know you have to live in Gibraltar before your child can go to school in Gibraltar. There isn't much chance of finding affordable accommodation there on the sort of wages you'd get cleaning or dishwashing.
And, as Jimenato says, thousands of Spanisrds cross into Gib each day to do those jobs.


----------

